# $100 worth of anubias all died



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

I wrote here awhile back about my issue with anubias rotting. I had a tank with about $100 worth of these plants. I have initially noticed leaves yellowing and detaching from the rhizome, upon further inspection I've noticed that the rhizome was rotting. I threw away the affected plants but few weeks later all of them had their rhizomes rotting. 
Very discouraging... 
I assume one of my sellers sold me infected plant (seems to be a viral infection from what I read).
I have discarded the 10 gallon tank, although I kept the filter sponge. 
I don't think I will buy anubias for awhile.


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh no! May I ask about what time you purchased them, and how long it took for them to begin showing signs of illness?

And maybe I'm being daft, but wouldn't it be fairly easy to sterilize a tank? Moreso than a filter? Do plant viruses get into the sealant?


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

I purchased the plants throughout a period of about 2 months. Initially from petco about 6 plants, they all did fine and had no issues, grew fine as well, then from various online sources. The one the got initially affected was from online seller.
I decided not to use 10 gallon tank because I wanted to split guppies and my betta fish due to various reasons (not agression). 
I think in between the algea growth on anubias and their rhizome rot, I will take a long break before I get another one.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh, ouch. I'm sorry you lost them all. Aquarium plants can be costly, and when it goes wrong, it hits the pocket 

Especially when it's a generally indestructible plant like anubias, because you don't anticipate it happening!

If you are able to save the 10 gallon, I think running a good bleach solution through it and allowing it to sit for a while would be better than discarding it. Spares are always useful, particularly if you want to do live plants, since you can use them to quarantine and observe new plants for a few weeks, which hopefully should prevent anything like this happening in the future, and protect your fish and existing plants from any incoming nasties.

You're not alone though. It's disheartening, I know, but I've been there with the mass plant die-offs and I know others have.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Having suffered a large financial loss of anubias to rhizome rot myself I feel your pain and frustration. The best advice I can give is to thoroughly inspect any new plant before buying at the store, and keeping it quarantines for 1 month before putting in a 'main tank'. If buying online buy a wysiwyg(what you see if what you get-aka showing exact photo of anubias you're buying) make sure you can clearly see the rhizome and roots, if you can't ask the seller for more clear photos of those areas. I've lost 2 batches of anubias to the rot, but my 3rd batch is doing fine as I'm very cautious with any new plants.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

How do you know that the plant is healthy from visual inspection? Other than the most obvious rot, which you don't get at the initial stage of the disease.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Lack of roots or roots rotting (look mushy), discoloration of rhizome (brown at the cut part or tan-yellowish on the rhizome (suppose to be green-note some sp have a red hue when healthy)), also can have the discoloration at the base of the stem-usually leaves on these specific stems will look like they are dieing. 
some photos of diseased plants:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CXWlE4CdPfo/TaYUNgxhBGI/AAAAAAAAAP0/eOLU0jG2TNw/s1600/5007.jpg
http://oi38.tinypic.com/34ffk09.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-o0ecTPwLkJ4/TaYT2lSY5CI/AAAAAAAAAPs/RG0BvedAyXg/s1600/5077.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h47/prestond/IMG_0611.jpg

Most people don't notice it early enough to take photos of the early stages.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

That's exactly how my Anubias looked. However at the time of purchase non of them had these symptoms with exception of small root system in one of them. So maybe this one was the Anubias Zero in my tank that infected all the other ones. 
I guess next time when and if I buy another Anubias I will keep it in a separate aquarium for a month duration.
As of now I am taking a short break. I settled with two 5.5 gallon tanks one with Amazon frogbit and the other one with Anarcharis. Both growing well. And of course clean bare bottom.
Your pictures were very helpful by the way. It would be nice if you wrote a short article and a sticky on Anubias so the people in the future can avoid these issues.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's not just Anubias. Unless you are absolutely sure of your source it is best to quarantine all plants...except tissue cultures. Also note that rot doesn't always come from the seller; we can cause it by tying rhizomes too tightly (what I did). Knowing my failings I now only buy potted Anubias which already have a great root system so can easily be planted without fear of compromising the plant.

While it wouldn't have helped you with your Anubias, don't be afraid to ask questions if receiving plants online. If you can't handle pest snails, Duckweed, Salvinia minima, etc., ask if they're a possibility. IMO, if we don't ask questions the onus is on us.


----------

